# **TITAN RACE EXHAUST WANTED**



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi looking to swap / buy a TITAN RACE exhaust - 

I currently have a 102mm TITAN STREET SETUP - anyone wanting to swap?

Thanks


----------



## leeroygibbano (Nov 9, 2019)

Hi, I've got one coming off my car as we speak, it's got the downpipes, Y pipe, straight through and it's the Linney Race version. Not after a swap but it might be for sale if the guy who has firsst option doesn't confirm.


----------



## MR-07-SHA (Jun 17, 2013)

Hi - looking to swap to a TITAN RACE - if no luck in few weeks will consider selling my current system


----------

